# Post Pictures of your eyes...



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 23, 2009)

So BarbBBW and I were talking and we thought it would be cool to see what everyone's eyes look like. So post pictures of your eyes. We can compare and just see how different everyones eyes are.

I will go first...

Here are a few different pictures of my eyes. 






















Now lets see yours.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 23, 2009)

Does no one else want to join in?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2009)

They're all off shooting pics of their eyes. At least those that didn't get mesmerized.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## bexy (Jun 23, 2009)

View attachment 66053


........................


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 23, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *snip*



Hotchi motchi! Now those are bedroom eyes... eye... still. Damn, lady! 

PS:


----------



## Hole (Jun 23, 2009)

Bexy, love the eye make-up.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 23, 2009)

View attachment 66062


___________________


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 23, 2009)

View attachment eyes 6.jpg


..........


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 23, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> They're all off shooting pics of their eyes. At least those that didn't get mesmerized.


LOL I guess so..Thank You! 


OneWickedAngel said:


>


Whoa Momma! Sexy Brown eyes!



bexy said:


> View attachment 66053
> 
> 
> ........................


Sexy Eyes! Love the eye make up wish I could do that. I just started wearing make up.. so I don't know how to do all the fancy stuff yet..LOL...



StarWitness said:


> Hotchi motchi! Now those are bedroom eyes... eye... still. Damn, lady!
> 
> PS:


Beautiful eye!



Hole said:


> Bexy, love the eye make-up.


 


NancyGirl74 said:


> View attachment 66062
> 
> 
> ___________________


Beautiful!



mszwebs said:


> View attachment 66063
> 
> 
> ..........


WOW.. Love your eyes!

Thank You everyone keep'em coming...


----------



## Sugar (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## Captain Save (Jun 23, 2009)

This is what happens when someone threatens my supply of espresso. 

View attachment 0623092156a[1].jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 23, 2009)

Lucky said:


>


Beautiful!


Captain Save said:


> This is what happens when someone threatens my supply of espresso.


Ok I will never tell you no! I don't wanna see that look..lol..Beautiful eyes!


----------



## Captain Save (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks. I know I can't hold a candle to the ladies though; those are the eyes that make men go *Stupid*.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 23, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> Thanks. I know I can't hold a candle to the ladies though; those are the eyes that make men go *Stupid*.


LOL How sweet! That is one of the first things I notice on a person is there eyes. I am an Eye women! LOL


----------



## Captain Save (Jun 23, 2009)

I agree. The eyes set the tone for the rest of the face, communicating mood, temperament, what grabs their attention, and reactions to what they see.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 24, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> I agree. The eyes set the tone for the rest of the face, communicating mood, temperament, what grabs their attention, and reactions to what they see.


So true. It is so much easier to have a conversation with someone in person. You know by looking at them how they feel about what you are saying. I love eyes!


----------



## moore2me (Jun 24, 2009)

This is a picture of my eyes. I drew them all by myself using MS paint. :bow: 

View attachment my.eyes.JPG


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 24, 2009)

moore2me said:


> This is a picture of my eyes. I drew them all by myself using MS paint. :bow:


LOL Whoa now those are some beautiful eyes! Good Job!


----------



## Paquito (Jun 24, 2009)

moore2me said:


> This is a picture of my eyes. I drew them all by myself using MS paint. :bow:



I could gaze into those forever...:smitten:

ya know, until the seizures kick in.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 24, 2009)

i am working on it lol


----------



## furious styles (Jun 24, 2009)

the squinty eyes o' doom as they are rarely seen .. sans glasses


----------



## Tania (Jun 24, 2009)

Not a huge pic, but it's a decent one. 

View attachment kalieyes.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 24, 2009)

*Oh Wow! This thread went from drought to flood overnight. Sweet! 
Such lovely peepers all of you! 

Star and EDA: Thank you! :bow: Only my bedroom knows for sure

Captain: I have a plaque on my wall at work that reads INSTANT HUMAN | Just add coffee, so I fully understand that espresso expression!

M2M: ROFL! Those are some totally captivating orbs my dear!*


----------



## Cors (Jun 24, 2009)

Great thread idea! 

Mine. Thankfully they look less squinty with makeup.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 24, 2009)

furious styles said:


> the squinty eyes o' doom as they are rarely seen .. sans glasses


Gorgeous! 



Tania said:


> Not a huge pic, but it's a decent one.


Beautiful!



Cors said:


> Great thread idea!
> 
> Mine. Thankfully they look less squinty with makeup.


Beautiful!



Thank You guys! Keep'em coming.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 24, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> i am working on it lol


OK waiting...LOL...



OneWickedAngel said:


> *Oh Wow! This thread went from drought to flood overnight. Sweet! *
> *Such lovely peepers all of you! *
> 
> *Star and EDA: Thank you! :bow: Only my bedroom knows for sure*


Your Welcome! 

Yes I know I was worry there for a little bit. I thought I had bombed in a thread..lol.. But it sure did take off!


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 24, 2009)

The Manny Faces--- Err... Eyes of T-Bear .. or umm, T-Bears Eyes Conveys an Emotion?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 24, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> The Manny Faces--- Err... Eyes of T-Bear .. or umm, T-Bears Eyes Conveys an Emotion?
> 
> *Here's a variation on your original thread - guess what emotion TBear is experiencing in each mini-picture (or guess what is happening).*
> 
> ...


................


----------



## fffff (Jun 24, 2009)

these be tired eyes 

View attachment eyes.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 24, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> The Manny Faces--- Err... Eyes of T-Bear .. or umm, T-Bears Eyes Conveys an Emotion?


GOD I love your eyes! Beautiful!:smitten: 



moore2me said:


> ................


Thank You so much I needed to laugh and you did just that for me! You are a doll!:bow:



fffff said:


> these be tired eyes


Some very pretty tired eyes!


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 25, 2009)

moore2me said:


> ................



Hehehe that gave me a giggle!


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jun 25, 2009)

Look deep into my eyes and tell me what you see  

View attachment eyes.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 25, 2009)

moniquessbbw said:


> Look deep into my eyes and tell me what you see


Beautiful Brown eyes.. and I am really liking you eye shadow!


----------



## wolfpersona (Jun 25, 2009)

These are my eyes close up. EllorionsDarlingAngel Now that theres an Eye thread, is it posible to post a butt thread. Maybe not. But I can dream.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 25, 2009)

wolfpersona said:


> These are my eyes close up.


Wolf They are gorgeous! :smitten: I could gaze into your eyes for hours..


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know Wolf.. a Butt thread? Yes dreaming is always good!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 25, 2009)

The wonders that I find when I pull myself away from subscribed threads.........:doh:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 25, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The wonders that I find when I pull myself away from subscribed threads.........:doh:


Beautiful!


----------



## katorade (Jun 26, 2009)

LLLLLLASERS!!!






I also did 'chops to see what I'd look like with blue, brown, grey, and hazel eyes. Was fun!


----------



## Laura2008 (Jun 26, 2009)

Here's mine... 

View attachment 10.jpg


----------



## moore2me (Jun 26, 2009)

wolfpersona said:


> These are my eyes close up. EllorionsDarlingAngel Now that theres an Eye thread, is it posible to post a butt thread. Maybe not. But I can dream.



Woldpersona,

Believe it or not - we have a whole bunch of butt thread on the paysite boards. Enough to fill most guys wishes or desires for a day or two.

And also, we have had a thread or two about monkey butts. This is a specialty of Dr. Feelgood. Don't ask why - even I don't understand it. A few more women around here will threaten to post picture of monkey wearing assless chaps and riding a dog too - perhaps GreenEyedFairy can explain that better than I.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 26, 2009)

Flash cause it looks cool







Attempt at puppy dog eyes even though they never look good when forced


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 26, 2009)

katorade said:


> LLLLLLASERS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Beautiful! Love the red Lasers.


Laura2008 said:


> Here's mine...


Another pair of Beautiful eyes!



KnottyOne said:


> Flash cause it looks cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agian Beautiful! Yeah forced Puppy dog eyes don't work. Good try though.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 27, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks, Sweetie :happy:



moore2me said:


> Woldpersona,
> 
> Believe it or not - we have a whole bunch of butt thread on the paysite boards. Enough to fill most guys wishes or desires for a day or two.
> 
> And also, we have had a thread or two about monkey butts. This is a specialty of Dr. Feelgood. Don't ask why - even I don't understand it. *A few more women around here will threaten to post picture of monkey wearing assless chaps and riding a dog too - perhaps GreenEyedFairy can explain that better than I*.



Sometimes a pic is worth a thousand words....no need for me to explain


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 27, 2009)

ok here are the browns 

View attachment trnspix 614.jpg


View attachment SuperBOOdream (2).jpg


View attachment SuperBOOeyes (2).jpg


----------



## BigCutieAriel (Jun 27, 2009)

my eyes cropped from my face lol 

View attachment eyes.jpg


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 27, 2009)

another set that i like 

View attachment trnspix 621.jpg


View attachment trnspix 120.jpg


----------



## rainyday (Jun 27, 2009)

Beautiful photos and peepers, Felecia. I like the first and last photos best.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 27, 2009)

i really LOVE this eye thread!! Eyes tell so much about how that person is feeling at that time!!
Now If i can figure out what program to use to "cut" some of my eyes pics ,.. that would be great!! hahaha


----------



## Crystal (Jun 27, 2009)

...rather glittery.  

View attachment Eyes.jpg


View attachment Eyes 2.jpg


----------



## moore2me (Jun 27, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> i really LOVE this eye thread!! Eyes tell so much about how that person is feeling at that time!!
> Now If i can figure out what program to use to "cut" some of my eyes pics ,.. that would be great!! hahaha



BarbBBW,

Perhaps I can help with the cropping thingy. You can do it in MS Paint if you have that. Another option might be some picture management files like Microsoft Office Picture Manager, Corel Photo Album, or other Photoshop applications. I will give you some details if you tell me what's on your computer.

M2M


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 28, 2009)

moore2me said:


> BarbBBW,
> 
> Perhaps I can help with the cropping thingy. You can do it in MS Paint if you have that. Another option might be some picture management files like Microsoft Office Picture Manager, Corel Photo Album, or other Photoshop applications. I will give you some details if you tell me what's on your computer.
> 
> M2M




Or Barb can PM me and I will give her my email to send me some pics. I will be happy to crop them for her


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 28, 2009)

with alot of help!! thanks you Caroline and Moore2  here are my eyes 

View attachment Barb Crop 1.JPG


View attachment barb crop 2.JPG


View attachment barb crop 3.JPG


View attachment barb crop 4.JPG


View attachment barb crop 5.JPG


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 28, 2009)

Beautiful eyes everyone..

YAY! Barb your eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 28, 2009)

A little startled by the flash... 

View attachment 000_0395cropeyes.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 28, 2009)

Startled but beautiful!


----------



## QueenB (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Jun 28, 2009)

just one eye, couldn't manage the file size... :doh: 

View attachment eyes2.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 28, 2009)

beautiful eyes ladies!


----------



## Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

ok, I'll add mine to the mix...


----------



## Hathor (Jun 28, 2009)

Back when I had red bangs...about 3 weeks ago or so.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 20, 2009)

*Bump* 
I wanna see more beautiful eyes!


----------



## bbwildrose (Jul 21, 2009)

View attachment 67442

these are my erm baby hazels lol


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful my dear!


----------



## bbwildrose (Jul 21, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Beautiful my dear!



thank you!


----------



## Noir (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 21, 2009)

Boy I could just look into your eyes all day! Gorgeous!!:smitten:


----------



## lalatx (Jul 22, 2009)

My eyes tend to change color. I get it from my mom. Hers change from shades of green to shades of blue. 

View attachment 2.JPG


View attachment 3.JPG


View attachment 4.JPG


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow such green eyes! So pretty!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's a picture of me doing FLW in the eye.......





EDIT: ooopppss! sorry my bad- wrong thread.....:doh:


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jul 22, 2009)

I tried to not get my brows in there.

I'd love to have a different color. 

View attachment eyes.jpg


View attachment eyes2.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 22, 2009)

You have beautiful eyes and I want you to do my eye makeup! LOL


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jul 22, 2009)

mmyeah. I'm a bit wide-eyed. 

View attachment cupcake.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 23, 2009)

I love these pictures of everyone's eyes. Eyes are so telling. ;o)

Here's mine - 

View attachment eyes.jpg


View attachment eyes2.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 23, 2009)

My Gosh Sandie you have gorgeous eyes! :smitten:


----------



## Paquito (Jul 23, 2009)

I envy those eyes, Sandie.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 24, 2009)

Late night stare


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 24, 2009)

love the late night stare!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## swamptoad (Jul 24, 2009)

View attachment Dance Of The Heathens.JPG




:doh:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 24, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


>


Pretty Peepers!



swamptoad said:


> View attachment 67616
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL You look surprised Swampy.


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2009)

Mine change color too. I kinda like it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 25, 2009)

I love your eye color, Friday! I'm not sure if they are green or blue- a blend maybe?


----------



## Ash (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love your eye color, Friday! I'm not sure if they are green or blue- a blend maybe?



They're a light gray. lol. They change though depending on makeup, hair color and even lighting. It's fun to fool with.


----------



## LunaLove (Jul 25, 2009)

god, i'm such a sucker for eyes. :happy:

so my eyes are actually green. i think it's the camera settings make them look blue here. btw these are hella old photos. 

View attachment n1646640011_2325_9000.jpg


View attachment n1646640011_2321_7740.jpg


----------



## LunaLove (Jul 25, 2009)

Ashley said:


>




Ash, this may be an odd comment but i totally love your eyelashes!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 25, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I tried to not get my brows in there.
> 
> I'd love to have a different color.



*god i wish you could teach me how to apply makeup...yours is amazing!! *


----------



## BigCutieSteph (Jul 27, 2009)

Au naturale :happy: 

View attachment IMG_0475.JPG


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 27, 2009)

Friday said:


> Mine change color too. I kinda like it.


 


Ashley said:


>


 


LunaLove said:


> god, i'm such a sucker for eyes. :happy:
> 
> so my eyes are actually green. i think it's the camera settings make them look blue here. btw these are hella old photos.


 


BigCutieSteph said:


> Au naturale :happy:


 
Wow those are some beautiful eyes ladies!


Here is a new one of mine..


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 27, 2009)

i love this thread, the eyes are so amazing!
I definitely think this is one of the sexiest threads on here!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 27, 2009)

I think so too! We are so Smart!


----------



## Rowan (Jul 27, 2009)

Not the best pic...but here it is... 

View attachment eyes1.jpg


----------



## Slamaga (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow, these are good eyes pics. Here's my poetic description :



Ashley said:


>



I would say your eyes are amazingly a blue steel in ocean



Rowan said:


> Not the best pic...but here it is...



For Rowan, it is a beautiful cute hazelnut with honey color



BigCutieSteph said:


> Au naturale :happy:



Yours are tough tgo describe, I would say... a firework explosion of warmful colors



LunaLove said:


> god, i'm such a sucker for eyes. :happy:
> so my eyes are actually green. i think it's the camera settings make them look blue here. btw these are hella old photos.



In these pics, it is a freezy sexy and penetrating pale blue eyes (I know its green in reality)




Friday said:


> Mine change color too. I kinda like it.



This one is tough though... carribean sea color?


Here are mine. Don't mind if I'm messy because its one of the morning.
Usually my eyes are deep blue and I have a circle of yellow gold or steel type of color in my eyes depending of my humor. 

View attachment 010018.jpg


View attachment 005800.jpg


View attachment 005746.jpg


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2009)

Caribbean sea color...I like that! More like Puget Sound though on a mostly cloudy day, lol.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 28, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> My Gosh Sandie you have gorgeous eyes! :smitten:





free2beme04 said:


> I envy those eyes, Sandie.



Thank you guys. You're too sweet! )


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 28, 2009)

I love this thread!

View attachment 67806


View attachment 67807


View attachment 67805


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jul 28, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *god i wish you could teach me how to apply makeup...yours is amazing!! *



Honestly, I use my finger to apply my shadow and everything is from the drugstore.
hahaha


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Not the best pic...but here it is...


It is a good picture! Pretty Eyes!



Slamaga said:


> Wow, these are good eyes pics. Here's my poetic description :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty blue eyes!



NancyGirl74 said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> View attachment 67806
> 
> ...


Love your eye pics!


----------



## Rowan (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you hon


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 28, 2009)

Already posted in chat.... 

View attachment eye2 small.jpg


View attachment eye small.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

Whoa love those close ups! How in the world did you do that?


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 28, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Whoa love those close ups! How in the world did you do that?



Just gotta know your macro settings on your camera. Some of them work better if you move in close. Some work better if you have the camera further out and use zoom. My cheap little camera has a focus range of just a few inches which helps.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

Just WOW! LOL will have to check it out..I normally use my camera on my phone so..I am going to try with my dig camera here soon..


----------



## Noir (Jul 28, 2009)

LunaLove said:


> god, i'm such a sucker for eyes. :happy:
> 
> so my eyes are actually green. i think it's the camera settings make them look blue here. btw these are hella old photos.






BigCutieSteph said:


> Au naturale :happy:





Rowan said:


> Not the best pic...but here it is...





NancyGirl74 said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> View attachment 67806
> 
> ...



um simply WOW. Amazing eyes all around!!! Definitely could stare at those all the time.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 5, 2009)

here's a better one i just took... 

View attachment eyes.jpg


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 5, 2009)

Finally figured out how to crop! LOL


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 5, 2009)

BBWModel said:


> Finally figured out how to crop! LOL


Beautiful!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 5, 2009)

Rowan said:


> here's a better one i just took...


Beautiful!


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 6, 2009)

Awww...Thanks!!





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Aug 6, 2009)

I tried to photograph my eyes (in the mirror) but every time the flash went off, I blinked. 

So I'll do the next best thing and share this delightful bit of dialog from STNG "The Dauphin"

Memorable quotes for
"Star Trek: The Next Generation" The Dauphin (1989)

Wesley Crusher: [to Riker] What should I say? How do I act? What do I do?
Commander William T. Riker: Guinan, I need your help. Could you step over here a minute?

Guinan: Sounds simple enough.

Commander William T. Riker: [to Wesley] Now, first words out of your mouth are the most important. You may want to start with something like this.
[to Guinan]
Commander William T. Riker: You are the most beautiful woman in the galaxy...

Wesley Crusher: But that might not work.

Guinan: Yes! Yes, it would.

Commander William T. Riker: [to Guinan] You don't know how long I've wanted to tell you that.

Guinan: But you were afraid.

Commander William T. Riker: Yes.

Guinan: Of me?

Commander William T. Riker: Of us. Of what we might become...

[Wesley tries to interrupt]

Commander William T. Riker: ... or that you might think that was a line.

Guinan: Maybe I do think it's a line.

Commander William T. Riker: Then you think I'm not sincere.

Guinan: I didn't say that. There's nothing wrong with a line. It's like a knock at the door.

Commander William T. Riker: Then you're inviting me in.

Guinan: I'm not sending you away.

Commander William T. Riker: That's more than I expected.

Guinan: Is it as much as you hoped?

Commander William T. Riker: To hope is to recognize the possibility; I had only dreams.

Guinan: Dreams can be dangerous.

Commander William T. Riker: Not these dreams. *I dream of a galaxy where your eyes are the stars and the universe worships the night.*

Guinan: Careful. Putting me on a pedestal so high, you may not be able to reach me.

Commander William T. Riker: Then I'll learn how to fly. You are the heart in my day and the soul in my night.

Wesley Crusher: [interrupting] I don't think this is my style.

Guinan: Shut up, kid!

Guinan: [to Riker, saucily]*Tell me more about . . . my eyes.*

Source: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0708791/quotes


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 6, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAH!!!

I remember that scene, it is one of my all-time favorite Star Trek:TNG moments!


Thanks for pleasant memory!


----------



## olwen (Aug 12, 2009)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> I tried to photograph my eyes (in the mirror) but every time the flash went off, I blinked.
> 
> So I'll do the next best thing and share this delightful bit of dialog from STNG "The Dauphin"
> 
> ...





OneWickedAngel said:


> HAHAHAHAHAH!!!
> 
> I remember that scene, it is one of my all-time favorite Star Trek:TNG moments!
> 
> ...



LOL Yes, that's an excellent scene. Quite enjoyable to read.


----------



## olwen (Aug 12, 2009)

One blurry eye from an old pic.

View attachment 68535


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm 99.9% sure I've posted this picture somewhere on this board before buttttt I think it shows my eyes (eye?) really well.


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 12, 2009)

Its really cool to see everyones eyes up close and it adds an interesting perspective when picturing the rest of your faces (at least those whose faces I've seen or know). Here's my contribution 

View attachment Kendra's camara 078.jpg


View attachment Kendra's camara 074k (2).jpg


----------



## Crystal (Aug 12, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm 99.9% sure I've posted this picture somewhere on this board before buttttt I think it shows my eyes (eye?) really well.



I love the color of your eyes! They're so green.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 12, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I love the color of your eyes! They're so green.



Thank you!


----------



## Crystal (Aug 12, 2009)

So, I'm on a roll with these "bare, no makeup" pics. Please forgive me.  

View attachment Eye 1.jpg


View attachment Eye 2.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Aug 13, 2009)

Me eyeballs. My mum and dad tease me that my eyes are Guinness brown.

I guess I can think of worse things.  

View attachment buf_69_91.jpg


View attachment buf_40_45.jpg


View attachment buf_set90_55.jpg


----------



## Crystal (Aug 13, 2009)

Buffie said:


> Me eyeballs. My mum and dad tease me that my eyes are Guinness brown.
> 
> I guess I can think of worse things.



Very pretty


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Aug 14, 2009)

Brown-Eyed girl


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 14, 2009)

I love seeing everyone's eyes, too! 

View attachment 09Aug14 096Dims.jpg


----------



## northwestbbw (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## tinkerbell (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## wolfpersona (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow tinkerbell your eyes are beautiful.:wubu:


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Aug 19, 2009)

Hope this works....I tried to post a pic for profile & it kept saying file failed.

Here goes! 

View attachment dims photo eyes.jpg


----------



## tinkerbell (Aug 21, 2009)

wolfpersona said:


> Wow tinkerbell your eyes are beautiful.:wubu:



Thank you! My husband said they were the first thing he looked at when we met. Eyes first, boobs second  lol.


----------



## wolfpersona (Aug 21, 2009)

tinkerbell said:


> Thank you! My husband said they were the first thing he looked at when we met. Eyes first, boobs second  lol.



When i first met my girlfreind it was the booty. Then i worked my way up.Just kidding it was the other way around. But I can remember a woman by her butt. They come in so many different shapes and sizes.:wubu:


----------



## mybluice (Aug 21, 2009)

My baby blues.... 

View attachment Me002-2-1.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 22, 2009)

mybluice said:


> My baby blues....




Lovely! Your screen name makes you perfect for this thread


----------



## nikola090 (Aug 25, 2009)

my turn


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 28, 2009)

Whoa my thread has surely taken off..lol..

Everyone has beautiful eyes here!


----------



## Fonzy (Aug 28, 2009)

Always thought I had blue eyes, looking at my pics I'm not so sure anymore!  Oh well. 

View attachment 123.JPG


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Aug 28, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> Always thought I had blue eyes, looking at my pics I'm not so sure anymore!  Oh well.



Those are the eyes I love looking into.  You do have blue eyes babe, jus their a more subtle blue.lol


----------



## Donna (Aug 29, 2009)

They look brown to me in these pictures...but in person they really are more hazel color:


----------



## tinkerbell (Aug 29, 2009)

wow, everyone has such pretty eyes!!

Donna, I love your makeup!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 30, 2009)

tinkerbell said:


> wow, everyone has such pretty eyes!!
> 
> Donna, I love your makeup!



I like Donna in her glasses- unique look to the eye pictures


----------



## cityslicker (Sep 6, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> Brown-Eyed girl



Seductive eyes!


----------



## Donna (Sep 6, 2009)

tinkerbell said:


> wow, everyone has such pretty eyes!!
> 
> Donna, I love your makeup!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like Donna in her glasses- unique look to the eye pictures



How did I miss these comments? Thank you ladies!


----------



## Proner (Dec 13, 2009)

I always thought I have brown eyes but with this pic they look green and brown... 

View attachment Sans titre.jpg


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 7, 2010)

my eyes are green, but they can change to light blue or gray, depending on what I wear I got carried away..hahaha. The last one is what they look like with make up and lots of hair all over my face!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 24, 2010)

Everyone one has beautiful eyes...here is a new one of mine 

View attachment Eyes New.JPG


----------



## msbard90 (Mar 24, 2010)

My eyes, with messy makeup smeared all over them lol


----------



## msbard90 (Mar 24, 2010)

my eyes close up... I thought I added it to the other post, oops


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 24, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> my eyes close up... I thought I added it to the other post, oops



They are beautiful my dear!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 24, 2010)

Eyes!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Mar 24, 2010)

Thought I'd join in on the eyes!! 

View attachment DSCF0098.JPG


View attachment DSCF0155.JPG


View attachment DSCF0466.JPG


----------



## Micara (Mar 24, 2010)

You guys are all so gorgeous! I've never really like my eyes that much. I think they are too small for my face, and my lashes are so white-blond and short that you can barely see them. (Yes, I am naturally blond.) But here they are anyway.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 25, 2010)

Micara said:


> You guys are all so gorgeous! I've never really like my eyes that much. I think they are too small for my face, and my lashes are so white-blond and short that you can barely see them. (Yes, I am naturally blond.) But here they are anyway.



Agreed! All of the eyes here are simply breathtaking, including yours Micara. I just had to get in on it and post mine too.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 25, 2010)

Beautiful eyes!


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Mar 25, 2010)

Cool thread :] 
You people have some super trippy eyes!
Here's mine 

View attachment l_e402d4b3dcb14e32a202844051834ab8.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 25, 2010)

rg770Ibanez said:


> Cool thread :]
> You people have some super trippy eyes!
> Here's mine



Yes I thought it would be a cool thread...I love eyes...

Yours are beautiful.


----------



## archivaltype (Mar 25, 2010)

Everyone's eyes are so gorgeous! Awesome thread :bow:


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 25, 2010)

The Eyes are window into ones soul.....or a turnpike in Jersey


----------



## ShazzyBombshell (Mar 25, 2010)

Mine with makeup, I was trying to get one without makeup but for some reason they all turn out fuzzy :S 

View attachment DSCF2335 - Copy.JPG


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 25, 2010)

What an interesting thread


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 27, 2010)

Micara said:


> You guys are all so gorgeous! I've never really like my eyes that much. I think they are too small for my face, and my lashes are so white-blond and short that you can barely see them. (Yes, I am naturally blond.) But here they are anyway.



I think they look fine. :happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 29, 2010)

rg770Ibanez said:


> Cool thread :]
> You people have some super trippy eyes!
> Here's mine



oh god you are gorgeous :wubu:


----------



## blue_eyes (Mar 29, 2010)

my eyes change blues 

















but these were always my fave pics of them

sorry about the first pic being so huge


----------



## msbard90 (Mar 29, 2010)

your eyes are SOOOO blue!!! gorgeous!


----------



## Micara (Mar 29, 2010)

Eric (Weirdo890) gave me permission to post a picture of his eyes, because they are amazingly gorgeous and swoon-worthy. :smitten: 

Look, but don't touch girls!!  Just a friendly little disclaimer!!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 29, 2010)

Aha! I've got eyes too! Imagine that. 

View attachment Beadworks_3_by_BBWBeth_Lynn.jpg


----------



## AtlantisAK (Apr 3, 2010)

I killed the thread.

Oopsies.


----------



## Lamia (Apr 3, 2010)

Your eyes are a hard act to follow. Beautiful!!


----------



## msbard90 (Apr 3, 2010)

Atlantis, your eyes look like sex. Seriously. :smitten:


----------



## Lamia (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## msbard90 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lamia said:


>



very pretty i love the color!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Apr 8, 2010)

Captain Save said:


> This is what happens when someone threatens my supply of espresso.



Ooo! Love the raised eyebrow!


----------



## BeautifulBigD (Apr 9, 2010)

Everyone's eyes are amazing. 

View attachment 4848_1157604134932_1072608165_481027_7254184_n(eyes).jpg


View attachment Me2(eyes).jpg


View attachment SD531372(b)(eyes).JPG


View attachment Me(eyes).jpg


----------



## BigIzzy (Apr 11, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> Atlantis, your eyes look like sex. Seriously. :smitten:



no seriously, I have no choice but to agree, those eyes, wow!


----------



## BigIzzy (Apr 11, 2010)

BeautifulBigD said:


> Everyone's eyes are amazing.



oooooohhhhhh.....preeeettyyyyy:smitten::wubu:


----------



## Nutty (Apr 11, 2010)

Here are my eyes. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-04-11 at 23.45 #3.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-04-11 at 23.45 #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-04-11 at 23.45.jpg


----------



## Cece Larue (Apr 12, 2010)

Plain ole' brown ones!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2010)

Summer in FL


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 14, 2010)

The webcam makes them darker than they really are. 

View attachment Untitled-1 copy.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 14, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> The webcam makes them darker than they really are.



That's SUCH a cute picture!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's SUCH a cute picture!!


you look very impish!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 14, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's SUCH a cute picture!!





CastingPearls said:


> you look very impish!



Thank you, ladies


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Apr 15, 2010)

two show a bit more than eyes, but it's hard finding pics of just eyes lol



My eyes aren't quite as green as they appear here...my friend photoshopped a bit.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 28, 2011)

I liked today's pic especially because of the fact that it shows off the baby blues fairly well...


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 29, 2011)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,My luminous black opal eyes


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## rellis10 (Mar 29, 2011)

It's not as clear as i'd like, but here you go...


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 3, 2011)

Mine...........


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 4, 2011)

I've been asked what I did here to make my eyes look like this--nothing. It was just a good shot and reflection. It is one of my favorite pics of me, though.


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't have a caption for this... 

View attachment Snapshot_20110405.JPG


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 5, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I liked today's pic especially because of the fact that it shows off the baby blues fairly well...


It most certainly does that. 
Great photo!

-Rusty


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 5, 2011)

Tee-Hee... these pics are a pit different to the last time I posted in this thread... 

View attachment 2010-11-20-213957.jpg


View attachment img_2749.jpg


----------



## Bigtigmom (Apr 5, 2011)

Sometimes it's hard to capture the true color of the eye. I love seeing the variety in colors from person to person. 

View attachment Karen close up rt eye sm.jpg


View attachment Karen close up left eye.jpg


View attachment Kare flirty eyes sm.jpg


----------



## Dmitra (Apr 8, 2011)

Woke up this morning and felt I was having a relatively good eye day. Feel free to humo(u)r me if you don't agree. 


.......... 

View attachment eyes04082011.jpg


----------



## Duchess of York (Apr 8, 2011)

I see you!!! View attachment eyes (2).jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## penguin (Apr 9, 2011)

peekaboo!


----------



## Fox (Apr 9, 2011)

This pic was taken a little less than an hour ago.


----------



## Amaranthine (Apr 9, 2011)

Color came out in a picture, so I thought I'd contribute


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Apr 9, 2011)

Funny that I just did this without even knowing this thread existed!

My bandmate gave me some of her non-prescription colored contacts the other day, so I thought I would try and be Bowie for awhile.


----------



## Xutjja (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Vageta (Apr 10, 2011)

My eyessssss


----------



## Vageta (Apr 10, 2011)

I dont know why they could be all red in this pic.....


----------



## Vageta (Apr 13, 2011)

Come on! Lets see some more beautiful eyes!!!


----------



## BCBeccabae (Apr 15, 2011)

eyeballs :3
natural lighting vs flash, I think 

View attachment DSC_1494.JPG


View attachment 188691_199561873406837_100000590778053_694425_1406958_n.jpg


----------



## tallen1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Right eye, macro.
I should have straightened my eyelashes...


----------



## tallen1 (Apr 15, 2011)

BCBeccabae said:


> eyeballs :3
> natural lighting vs flash, I think



Very dreamy. I could get lost in them.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 15, 2011)

BCBeccabae said:


> eyeballs :3
> natural lighting vs flash, I think


 
Gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 18, 2011)

Web cam picture so not the best but ah well. 

View attachment Photo on 2011-04-18 at 09.55 #3.jpg


----------



## LalaCity (Apr 25, 2011)

katorade said:


>



Nice example of central heterochromia.


----------



## lalatx (Apr 25, 2011)

Eyes...... 

View attachment 030.jpg


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm looking at you.


----------



## Mishty (Apr 25, 2011)

I found these today on an old SD in my backpack. 
Colorful  

View attachment asd.jpg


View attachment Untitledsdsd.jpg


View attachment Untitledt4.jpg


View attachment Untitledttttt.jpg


----------



## Emma (Apr 25, 2011)

Not the best quality pictures


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 25, 2011)

Not the best picture, but yall get the drift  

View attachment GetAttachd.jpg


----------



## Oirish (Apr 26, 2011)

BCBeccabae said:


> eyeballs :3
> natural lighting vs flash, I think



Just stunning.


----------



## one2one (Apr 28, 2011)

Pretend I edited the bit of red eye, OK? Thanks.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 30, 2011)

So... this is a few years old, but eyes don't change, lol.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 30, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> So... this is a few years old, but eyes don't change, lol.



hey look my guitar pics!  nice shot.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol only one was name brand, the others were el cheapos from a local music store. The Peavey ones were 75 cents each and the others were 25 cents each  Back then I was giving them out to my musician friends and after they'd use them a bit, I'd make jewellery out of them. Not anymore, haha.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 30, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Lol only one was name brand, the others were el cheapos from a local music store. The Peavey ones were 75 cents each and the others were 25 cents each  Back then I was giving them out to my musician friends and after they'd use them a bit, I'd make jewellery out of them. Not anymore, haha.



LOL! i have the Peavey one,i have TONS of Peavey,i use them the most.i had got some cheap used Fender ones at a guitart store.out of the soft and hard ones,the hard ones seem better for picking,the soft ones work better for strumming.  but alot of the time i just play with my hand.LOL


----------



## rg770Ibanez (May 1, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> LOL! i have the Peavey one,i have TONS of Peavey,i use them the most.i had got some cheap used Fender ones at a guitart store.out of the soft and hard ones,the hard ones seem better for picking,the soft ones work better for strumming.  but alot of the time i just play with my hand.LOL



Dude you should try out the Dunlop Jazz III Max Grip picks. They're like the regular Jazz III picks but they have like these little grippies that help out a lot if you're hands are sweating while your playing. Plus they're made from carbon fiber. They are pretty much the best picks EVER!


----------



## Rob_Anon (May 4, 2011)

perhaps I'm a little demented? 

View attachment eyedddd.jpg


----------



## rg770Ibanez (May 4, 2011)

perhapsolutely


----------



## Fox (May 10, 2011)

Here's a better picture of my eyes.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 10, 2011)

My eye is, well, the eye in this photo:

http://dipstychs.tumblr.com/post/3575611597


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 10, 2011)




----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 10, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


>



man way to ruiALLGLORYTOHYPNOTOAD


----------



## Pitch (May 11, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


>






<---MFW


----------



## Fox (May 11, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


>



Hahaha! All hail the hypno-toad!


----------

